# ro/di filter



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

I've given some thoughts about getting an ro/di unit for my sw tank but I don't know much about them or where to get the right one for aquarium use. Can someone point me to the right one (hopefully inexpensive). Thx in advance.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

a really good unit for a great price is available at www.reefwater.net

I have it and it works great. Its from Bulk Reef Supply down in the states that he gets it from.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

the one I got was:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/7-Stage-150-...liances_US&hash=item5d2e4dc181#ht_6407wt_1396

have yet to hook it up and test it out.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

J-P said:


> the one I got was:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/7-Stage-150-...liances_US&hash=item5d2e4dc181#ht_6407wt_1396
> 
> have yet to hook it up and test it out.


Damn thats a crazy unit and considering its a 7 stage that is a fantastic price.


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Saw the 7 stage on Ebay $215 CAD + $67 S+H, that's alot of beer !!
Think I'll get a 4 stage from reefwater for $139 (not sure about S/H)
too bad its currently out of stock.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

binhle said:


> Saw the 7 stage on Ebay $215 CAD + $67 S+H, that's alot of beer !!
> Think I'll get a 4 stage from reefwater for $139 (not sure about S/H)
> too bad its currently out of stock.


its a great unit, you will be happy with it.

shipping was only like $10 so no big deal. However what I did was bought a few other items off him, like a couple of 1gal jugs and shipping was *FREE*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Reef water has turned out to be my number 1 stop for anything BRS as well as most things in stock.

Dan is great to deal with and ships fast and cheap


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i cannot find the rodi systems on reefwater. am I doing something wrong?


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

I look up the page for reefwater and it was a different one than the one I saw two weeks ago (they had a 4 stage unit for around $139). When I decided to get one last week I can't because it's not listed anymore...so ur not doing anything wrong. However I did find another supplier that offer a 5 stage that's about the same price (after S&H). I'll give you the link if interested, very good unit, I bought one takes approx 3 days to ship. the seller is in Concord, Ont.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I buy mine from the water depot but I only have a 40 gallon tank.
Do a bulk buy option and its about $2 for 5 gallon.
More expensive in the long run, but I can handle $4 every week rather than $300.


----------

